# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Denizlide İskit  Kun tarzı Geyik çizimi

## anau

*Denizlide İskit  Kun tarzı Geyik çizimi*


Daha önce *Denizli Tamgalısayı*, *Denizli Tamgalısayından kadim ongunlar* şeklinde tarihi haberlere konu olan Denizli de, Sn. Ümit ŞIRACI tarafından fotoğraflanan yeni bir bulgu daha ortaya çıktı. Yukarıdaki hazırladığım görselin hemen sol üstünde yer alan bu fotoğrafta bir Geyik şeklinde kaya çizimi yer almakta. Kazıma tekniği ile yapılmış olan bu çizimin en büyük özelliği ise; İskit  Kun tarzı bir çizim olması ve bu yönden Anadoluda Türklere ait olan eski dönem bir eser olmasıdır. Kaya çizimi bir yazı içermediği için tarih vermek oldukça zor. Ama betimlenen geyiğin tarzı oldukça eski zamanlara dayandığını bizlere göstermekte.
Görselin altında İskit  Kun tarzı bir Geyik eserini ve onun sağında bu çizimin tek (kara) renk ile netleştirilmiş halini görüyorsunuz. Hemen üstünde de Denizli Geyiği yer almakta. Bu iki görselin birbirine yakın zamanların, aynı kültürün ve tarzın yapısı olduğunu söyleyebiliriz.

Turuncu çizgi ile gösterilen (normalden daha) uzun ve gövdeye kadar gelen ululuk ve göksellik işaret eden boynuzlar. Bu boynuzlar hatta daha uzun ve daha ulu bir şekilde betimlenebilir ki, Denizli de bu şekilde normalden daha uzun şekilde göksellik ve kutsallık verilerek betimlenmiştir.Mor çizgi ile gösterilen, ön ve arka ayakların içe doğru bakıyor olması ki, bu tarz çizimler ve eserler İskit  Kun çizimleri ve eserlerinde ortak noktadır. Durağan değil de, koşan ve uçan geyikler bu şekilde betimlenmişlerdir.Kırmızı ve mavi yuvarlak içine alınmış kulak (boynuz çıkıntısı?) ve burunu oluşturan kafa yapısı da çizimde açıkça kendini göstermektedir.Yeşil yuvarlak içinde de Geyiğin kuyruğu yer almaktadır.
Bu çizimin bir Geyik olduğu ve bu benzerliklerin Türk tarzı taşıyan çizimler olduğu açık bir şekilde anlaşılmaktadır.
- Kürşad BAYTOK
Aşağıda yer alan konu, İskit ve Kun Tarzı ile yakın zaman Türük tarzını ortaya koyan yardımcı bir yazı niteliğindedir :
http://www.kursadbaytok.com/2012/10/...k-geyikleri-2/

----------

